# Retouchieren, ohne dass es retouchiert aussieht



## nitrobesim (14. Oktober 2005)

Hi.
Ich frage mich, wie das immer gemacht wird bei diesen makeup Bildern.
Sicherlich sind die Bilder auch retouchiert, weil die Models wohl kaum perfekt sind, aber wenn das bei so einer Großaufnahme ist, dann sieht man diese leichten Häarchen im Gesicht noch, wie kriegt man sowas hin, dass das Gesicht eigentlich natürlich aussieht, obwohl es retouchiert ist?


----------



## oxmoxnox (14. Oktober 2005)

ich weiss jetzt nicht was du genau meinst, aber evtl. mit dem Stempel arbeiten !?


----------



## McAce (14. Oktober 2005)

Schau mal hier unter Schönheitskorrektut oder Op im Form.
Ein Tipp NeatImage kann man für solche zwecke sehr gut mißbrauchen, da bleiben
je nach einstellungen auch noch feinheiten erkennbar.

Ansonsten würde ich dir empfhelen das Bild in mehrere Bereiche aufzuteilen.
So das du eine Ebene die Haut glättest auf der anderen läßt du dann die kleinen Härchen
usw.


----------



## oscarr (14. Oktober 2005)

Wie retouchiert? Papp Dir ne dicke Ladung von dem angepriesenem Zeugs auf die Bäckchen und Du kannst Dir die kosten für Photoshop sparen

Ähhh, eigentlich wollte ich sagen das es zu dem Thema haufenweise Tutorials gibt. Das wohl bekannteste ist das mit der Junkiebraut ... sorry, aber das verlinke ich jetzt nicht da man das auch ohne Probleme alleine finden kann.


----------



## nitrobesim (14. Oktober 2005)

Nein, das meine ich nicht.
Ich such noch einmal ein besseres Beispiel raus.


----------



## zirag (14. Oktober 2005)

Also ich finde man erkennt bei deinem Bild, dass es retuschiert wurde.

Aber das Thema wurde hier schon behandelt. Also   


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. Oktober 2005)

Um nochmal den Vorschlag von McAce aufzugreifen:
Schau Dir doch mal Jans Schönheits-OP-Tutorial an - das hilft Dir sicherlich weiter.

Gruss


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
wenn ich mich recht entsinne , finde grad das heft nicht  gabs in der aktuellen Docma Ausgabe einen Artikel über dieses Thema.

Viele Grüße


----------



## motb (15. Oktober 2005)

Gerade war im TV auch ein Bericht darüber.
Natürlich sind diese Bilder mehr oder weniger ALLE retouschiert.

Deine Freunde im Photoshop sollten die Reperaturwerkzeuge, Stempel, Blendenmodi sowie der Weichzeichner sein.

In dem obigen angegebenen Tut ist es recht gut beschrieben.

Hier habe ich auch noch ein Tut gefunden:
http://www.theparallax.org/wissen/grafik/photoshop/beauty/index.html


----------



## Nino (16. Oktober 2005)

Ich denke *nitrobesim* spricht die Oberfläche der Haut an, die trotz Retouchierung die realistische Struktur(Poren etc.) des menschlichen Gesichts aufweist.


----------



## der_Jan (16. Oktober 2005)

Tut sie dass da oben? Ich denke eher dass dein Freund ein Grafiktablett (oder eine wirklich gute Maushandhabung) Der Pinsel und die ALT Taste. Und Übung.


----------



## Nino (16. Oktober 2005)

In diesem Fall denke ich nicht, dass da derart etwas gemacht worden ist. Hier noch ein Anhang von den Hautstrukturen die gemeint sind.


----------



## Leola13 (17. Oktober 2005)

Hai,

in der schon genannten DOCMA ist auch ein Link angegeben zu einer Fotografin (Wynn.de ), auf der Homepage sind einige vorher / nachher Bilder die, die Möglichkeiten des Machbaren aufzeigen.

Bei dem hier geposteten Bild ist zu berücksichtigen :

Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Model, das dafür bezahlt wird, das es schöne Haut hat.
Da gab es sicherlich den einen oder anderen Visagisten.
Nicht zu vergessen eine Profifotograf incl. Equipement und Assistenten.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. Oktober 2005)

... und ein bisschen "Stempeln" um etwaige Flecken oder Falten zu entfernen geht immer.


----------

